# Gespliesste Ruten restaurieren



## Henry (10. April 2021)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob's hier hinein passt, oder besser in den Bastel-Thread. Passen tut's beides.

Mir sind ein Paar Gespliesste Ruten "zugelaufen", die ein bisschen Liebe und eine geschickte Hand brauchen. Nun habe ich noch nie eine Rute aus Bambus aufgearbeitet und hoffe auf ein paar Tipps. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn der ein oder andere so etwas in der Art schon mal gemacht hat und mir mit Rat zur Seite stehen könnte.

Die beiden Haupt-Probleme sind krumme Spitzen (der Klassiker) und eine locker sitzende Steckverbindung (Hülse). Bei der krummen Spitze würde ich rein intuitiv so vorgehen: Lack entfernen, Ringe entfernen, Bindungen ebenfalls. Würde mir dann eine Haltung aus Holz bauen, in die ich die Spitze einklemmen kann und entgegen der Krümmung gerade biege. Kann ich damit was kaputtmachen? Die Biegung ist nicht so fies, aber es stört mich. Hilft es den Bambus anzufeuchten? Mit Hitze behandeln? Bin mir da unsicher, ob es dadurch nicht schlimmer wird. Eigentlich kann ich später ja auch beim Anbinden der Ringe die krumme Seite dementsprechend ausrichten, dass sie dann nach oben verläuft und durch die Ringe bisschen nach unten gezogen wird. Oder erhöht das die Bruchgefahr?

Das zweite Problem ist eine locker sitzende Hülsen. Sprich Männlein und Weiblein sitzen zu locker. Kann ich die Hülsen irgendwie bearbeiten, um die Passung wieder zu erhöhen?

Freue mich auf Antworten.


----------



## Dübel (11. April 2021)

Mit dem Thema bist du hier absolut richtig Henry 

Bevor du die krumme Spitzen ausrichtest, solltest du testen, ob das Material noch ausreichend Rückstellkraft hat. Leider werden gespließte Ruten häufig weich. 
Wenn die Spitze nicht in die ursprüngliche Form zurückspringt, nachdem du sie vorsichtig gebogen hast, lohnt es sich kaum, die Rute zu restaurieren. 

Ausgeleiherte

Wenn das Material noch in Ordnung ist, dann kannst du die Spitze vorsichtig gerade richten. Dazu brauchst du nur einen Heißluftföhn, Handschuhe und sicheres Auge. 
Krumme Stelle erhitzen, gerade biegen, so halten bis der Blank wieder einigermaßen abgekühlt ist, fertig!
Trockene Hitze! Feuchtigkeit schadet dem Material!
Aber Vorsicht! Übe das erstmal mit einem Stück Gartenbambus. Dann probierst du den Prozess an der am wenigsten schützenswerten Rutenspitze.

Was ist es denn für eine Rute? Bei leichten Spinn-, sehr feinen Posenruten und bei Fliegenruten, stört eine krumme Spitze tatsächlich ein bisschen. Eine gerade Rute erleichtert präzise Würfe deutlich.
Bei schwereren Ruten ist es eigentlich ziemlich egal, wie die Spitze aussieht. Im Endeffekt möchte der Angler ja ohnehin die Rute am liebsten bis zum Handteil durchgebogen sehen.

Ausgeleierte Hülsen sind eindeutig das größere Problem. Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, passen deine Hülsen nicht mehr fest ineinander. 
Man kann versuchen ein Werkzeug zu bauen, mit dem man die weibliche Hülse komprimiert. Dazu nimmst du einen Rohrabschneider und ersetzt die runde Klinge durch ein Kugellager. Damit lässt sich nach und nach größerer Druck aufbauen. 
Ich hab's probiert - hat nicht funktioniert. Die Hülse blieb wie sie ist und schließlich hat's das Kugellager zerrissen.
Das Auftragen von Wachs auf die männlich Hülse hilft kurz. Die einzige wirklich dauerhafte Lösung sind frische Hülsen. 

Zeig doch mal ein paar Bilder deiner Ruten, damit wir sehen, worüber wir hier reden.

Viele Grüße aus Bamberg

Martin


----------



## Henry (11. April 2021)

Es handelt sich um zwei alte Noris (Grund)Ruten. Mit meinen bescheidenen Kenntnissen täte ich sagen, dass sich die Spitzen nach Belastung wieder zurück stellen. Habe mal mit montierter Rolle eine Zugprobe gemacht und fand die Aktion richtig gut. Ich bin guter Hoffnung. In erster Linie ist es auch nur rein optischer Natur. Da der Lack aber stellenweise nicht mehr so gut ist und ich die Blanks eh neu lackieren wollte (die Wicklungen sehen auch nicht gut aus) war's naheliegend gleich an der krummen Spitze zu arbeiten. Anhören tut's sich nicht all zu schwer. Ein Versuch ist es mir wert.

Die lockere Hülse ist blöd. Habe Befürchtung dass sich beim Wurf die Spitze löst und abtaucht. Mit Wachs habe ich das auch schon mal bei einer Rute gelöst die ich damals hatte. Das hielt für ein paar Würfe. Schöner wäre aber eine feste Hülse. Und nach Möglichkeit die orginale. Mit Druck die Hülse zu komprimieren war auch meine Idee. Nur war ich mir nicht sicher wie ich das anstellen sollte. Ich hätte wahrscheinlich den Gummihammer zur Hilfe genommen und vorher ein Rundholz in die Hülse gesteckt. 

Ich versuche die Tage mal ein paar Bilder zu machen.


----------



## Schuppenputzer (12. April 2021)

Grobmotoriker greifen (nach mehreren Übungsopfern) zu dem alten Trick der Rollverdichtung. Geht aber nur an dem männlichen Teil der Hülse.
Arbeitsweise: Das Teil wird frei auf eine saubere Unterlage gelegt und mit einer scharfen Handfeile und viel Druck gerollt. 
Das ist kein spanabhebendes Vorgehen. Der Effekt wird vielmehr durch Materialverdichtung erreicht.


----------



## Dübel (12. April 2021)

Schuppenputzer schrieb:


> Grobmotoriker greifen (nach mehreren Übungsopfern) zu dem alten Trick der Rollverdichtung. Geht aber nur an dem männlichen Teil der Hülse.
> Arbeitsweise: Das Teil wird frei auf eine saubere Unterlage gelegt und mit einer scharfen Handfeile und viel Druck gerollt.
> Das ist kein spanabhebendes Vorgehen. Der Effekt wird vielmehr durch Materialverdichtung erreicht.


Kannst du das bitte nochmal genauer erklären. Wird dadurch das männliche Teil der Hülse dicker? Das verstehe ich nicht


----------



## Henry (12. April 2021)

Hört sich auf jeden Fall sehr interessant an. Die Hülsen sind ja nicht all zu dickwandig, da kam mir noch eine Idee. Das männliche Teil vom Blank abnehmen und weiten. Ich stelle mir vor, dass man mit einem Rundstab passendem Durchmessers, der vorsichtig von hinten in die Hülse getrieben wird diese minimal weiten kann. Viel brauchts nicht.


----------



## Dübel (13. April 2021)

Henry schrieb:


> Hört sich auf jeden Fall sehr interessant an. Die Hülsen sind ja nicht all zu dickwandig, da kam mir noch eine Idee. Das männliche Teil vom Blank abnehmen und weiten. Ich stelle mir vor, dass man mit einem Rundstab passendem Durchmessers, der vorsichtig von hinten in die Hülse getrieben wird diese minimal weiten kann. Viel brauchts nicht.


Die Hülse zu weiten, würde ich lieber nicht probieren. Zum einen müsste der passende Rundstab aufs Hunderstel genau den richtigen Durchmesser haben, zum anderen würdest du den Stab dann wiederum kaum aus der Hülse bekommen, ohne diese zu beschädigen.


----------



## Henry (13. April 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Die Hülse zu weiten, würde ich lieber nicht probieren. Zum einen müsste der passende Rundstab aufs Hunderstel genau den richtigen Durchmesser haben, zum anderen würdest du den Stab dann wiederum kaum aus der Hülse bekommen, ohne diese zu beschädigen.


 Ja das war auch mein Bedenken. Ich täte da ggf. einen Holzrundstab nehmen. Buche oder Eiche. Nach dem Hineintreiben könnte man versuchen die Hülse zu erwärmen und den Stab aus dem sich weitenden Material heraus ziehen - in der Hoffnung, dass die Hülse sich dann beim Abkühlen auf das geweitete Maß einzieht. Notfalls kann man den Rundstab aus Holz herausbohren.  Gefällt mir jedenfalls besser als die Idee mit der Verdichtung, da dabei der mechanische Vorgang im Inneren stattfindet und keine sichtbaren Spuren hinterlässt. Den Holzrundstab könnte ich bei Bedarf so schleifen, dass er fast passt.

Ist aber nur Theorie.


----------



## Dübel (13. April 2021)

Ich hab sowas Ähnliches mal probiert. War keine gute Idee. Die Hülsen sind oft empfindlicher als sie aussehen.


----------



## Henry (13. April 2021)

Danke. Dann möchte ich es dir lieber nicht nachmachen.


----------

